# 3 Boats Stolen over the weekend from Boise



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Hope the thief develops a perirectal abscess and can't boat or sit 


Just sayin...


----------



## Adayak (Apr 15, 2010)

Not sure if it helps, but he's on Facebook. I found a Lance Brunner in Ogden, Utah ... but doesn't have a real pic for his profile photo.

Lance Brunner | Facebook

Shouldn't be too hard for the cops to track him down.


----------



## j_gets (Sep 16, 2009)

The boats and equipment have all now been recovered. Stan sends his thanks for those who helped out.


----------



## river (Sep 7, 2009)

exactly how this thread should end. Unfortunately, it had to be started. FUCK BOAT THIEVES.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

But we want to hear the details of how you apprehended Lance and what you did to him....


----------

